

How to enable JavaScript in your browser - roam
http://www.enable-javascript.com/

======
kleiba
I like the clean design of this site, but I can't quite understand what the
purpose of the site really is.

Isn't JavaScript turned on by default in most webbrowsers, at least the ones
that a non-techie is likely to use? In that case, it's either already
activated or if it's not the user must have turned it off herself - but in
that case she should know how she did that and how to undo it, right?

Oh, well, perhaps one could say that at least this is a nice little reminder
for those who have never used a menu or a preference window. ;-)

But wait, how would I even find this site when I need it? Should I bookmark
it, just in case I ever turn off JavaScript and then forget how to turn it
back on again? Because otherwise I'm sure googling "turn on javascript
<mybrowser>" would have gotten me the right answer quickly even without this
page.

~~~
acqq
As far as I understand, the author hopes that the people who make other sites
would link to his site in their noscript tags.

I would never, because his site is as far from the right approach as it can
be. See:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1794016>

~~~
tav
Though the presentation can be improved, I think it's good enough as it is.

The real reason why it's not so useful is because those who turn off
Javascript _tend_ to be power users who know how to turn it back on...

------
frobozz
I don't understand the point of this. All of those browsers have javascript
enabled by default. If you have managed to turn it off, surely you can work
out how to turn it back on again.

------
cstuder
I like the subtle UI elements: Depending on which browser you're using, the
the order of the list of instruction changes.

The non-javascript version of the page looks great too. (And moves the
noscript-instruction to the bottom.)

------
bilban
That was funny, about a minute earlier - I had to work out how to turn
javascript off! I use my own style sheet, and sometimes site scripts hate it
and play havoc.

Not wanting to be down on the browsers, but most of them don't present
particularly intuitive options/tools, might be a good idea to tell the end
user what javascript first...

~~~
bilban
Left at a dead end on a comment edit as a result of me turning js off on this
site. Oh well.

------
acqq
Now why doesn't the site use my HTML query to deliver me the content which is
adjusted to the browser I use? Instead of showing me the 5 browser icons etc,
it should just show me instructions for my browser.

Hint: you don't need JavaScript to do that.

~~~
mfukar
I don't think UserAgent reporting is even remotely reliable. Is there an
alternative way to detect browsers?

~~~
acqq
It is very reliable for the given task. If the site is supposed to help an
ordinary user, detecting robots or spoofing is completely irrelevant.

~~~
mfukar
Not only robots or spoofing modify UserAgent. Mobile devices, HTTP client
apps, validators, libraries, feed readers, or privacy-concious users can also
do that.

Then again, if one's user base includes none of the above, one can certainly
enjoy maximum reliability.

------
TomK32
I'm waiting for howtospeedupyourwebsite.com

~~~
techiferous
Would you settle for <http://www.howtovisitthiswebsite.com> ?

------
loup-vaillant
Don't forget its sister page : <http://noscript.net/>

------
jpr
It baffles my mind that Javascript isn't hated on more.

~~~
revjx
Why? It's superb. It's available to nearly everyone with a web browser, easy
to pick up and learn (deceptively so), and allows you to do things with
webpages that would be impossible otherwise.

Yes, it has flaws, and lots of people use it without really understanding how
it works / best practices etc, but purely for it's accessibility and ubiquity,
coupled with its charming quirks and idiosyncracies, I think it's great.

It baffles my mind that more people don't appreciate Javascript for the lovely
little scripting language that it is.

